# Just got this gye ? What is .



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

I think it is a turn . Maby a caribe .


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> bernokarl Posted Today, 10:19 AM
> I think it is a turn . Maby a caribe .


Post a photo. A video is not going to get it.


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok its a good vid clear give me a minut ill post a good link . I also do not own a working camera .

Ok give this a whirl .


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The only piranhas I saw on that video were nattereri. I couldnt tell if that fish was the yellow variant...they all looked pretty stressed out. If he has a clear eye...then it might be...but they all just looked like reds to me.


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Ya my wife did the vid and she was knocking on the glass to get them to move around the tank . 
I am sher that was scaring them . The one in question is the one on the vid the most / like the 
one the camera never comes off of ? , And at the end their is a grate side shot of the fish were you can stop ...
the vid and get that good look at the P ' . Like I said I think it is a turn it dos have lots of yellow . 
---someone knolage able said its a caribe .


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Its not a cariba...imo...all the fish I saw were nattereri. If it is a yellow nattereri I can tell from the video.


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

I am not trying to be a smart as$ . 
I have a much better vid of just the ? fish . Ill post it in about 2 hrs 
Thank you if you can help !


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I didnt think you were


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

The fins of it make me think it is not a red belly. The colors however do concur with Pygocentrus sp. "Ternetzi." The fins and body shape look like a cariba's in my opinion but I think I can safely assume it is most definetly not a cariba. I say P. nattereri sp. ternetzi.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P. nattereri.


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok Here is alot better vid of just the P I want to identify .


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> bernokarl Posted Today, 12:51 PM
> Ok Here is alot better vid of just the P I want to identify .


I already told you, P. nattereri, another video will not change the ID.



> WaxmasterJ Posted Today, 12:29 PM
> The fins of it make me think it is not a red belly. The colors however do concur with *Pygocentrus sp. "Ternetzi."* The fins and body shape look like a cariba's in my opinion but I think I can safely assume it is most definetly not a cariba. I say P. nattereri sp. ternetzi


That's the wrong classification. They are Pygocentrus nattereri PERIOD.


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

so its a yellow'ish pago . Not a Turn ? 
I allredy knew it was not a spilo or a rome not of a serra famaly . 
But I did think that they called some pygo by different names like a red / carbie / Turn / Pira / exc.... 
What I do know is it is sherly a PYGO .


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> bernokarl Posted Today, 01:04 PM
> so its a yellow'ish pago . Not a Turn ?
> I allredy knew it was not a spilo or a rome not of a serra famaly .
> But I did think that they called some pygo by different names like a red / carbie / Turn / Pira / exc....
> What I do know is it is sherly a PYGO .


Turn = ternetzi. That is strictly a common name and no scientific value other than being a species synonym of Pygocentrus nattereri. Read this: http://www.opefe.com/ternetzi.html and that explains why there is no ternetzi in Paraguay. Just a lot of misinformation.

As for a yellow belly, Argentina Pygocentrus nattereri have yellowish bellies, but those are not "ternetzi" because the species was not described from there. Paraguay/parana are yellow bellies, but those fish do not meet the P. ternetzi description. For more on geographical forums click here:

http://opefe.com/nattereri_2.html . There is no way tell where your fish is from. But you can call it a "ternetzi" or "tern" if that suits your fancy. Cheers


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Thx for reply . One thing is for sher it is more yellow than not and it groups with my red ones . 
I do not care that it has a real name I guess . 
The importen thing is , Its neat to have one to me . 
and I am happy with the big fella . I pay 36.99$ that to me is a steel . 
I will get a vid of my p,s and "THE YELLOW,ish one eating A large gold . 
Know it is time for me to get to know this s\ight .


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Careful with feeding live goldfish or live fish period. Disease and parasite transfection can be a problem.

ID complete.


----------

